# Ford Anti-Theft Device



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fords or Chevys....doesn't matter much.

I bought a 2008 Ford 3/4 ton V10 last summer. It's OK, just another truck.

What's odd though, it was stolen twice in 3 months!!! My brother, a devout Chevy guy, give me this anti-theft device, bowtie lookin thingy, to put on it. Hasn't been stolen since.










It worked so well I put them on all 4 sides.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Geez Goob........that one emblem gives that truck power, looks and security??? :shock: 

I've seen that along the Mirror Lake road before....now I know....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> I've seen that along the Mirror Lake road before....now I know....


We call the Mirror Lake Highway the "Goober Gorman Memorial Byway" here! Me and the wife have 25 miles of the "Utah Adopt-a-Highway" on it. So don't drive that Chevy so fast that stuff blows out the back when yer on it! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

We call the Mirror Lake Highway the "Goober Gorman Memorial Byway" here!

That's what I'm going to start calling that road...!!!

Good on you and your wife wyogoob !!!....


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Now there is an idea, get a portion of any highway here in the state and have the UWN be the responsible party.
Can you see it now:

Adopt A Highway
Litter Control Provided BY
Utah Wildlife Network


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> Now there is an idea, get a portion of any highway here in the state and have the UWN be the responsible party.
> Can you see it now:
> 
> Adopt A Highway
> ...


Hey, not a bad idea, remember the Adopt-A-Highway stretches of road are contractual. We've had ours for 11 years.........Imagine a campout with a wild game feed centered on a little litter control.................by some river.......maybe a beer or two.

I can't take any more on, I do another 45 miles of secondary roads over here in Wyoming.

There's 3 kinds of fools:
1. Just plain fools.
2. **** fools.
3. Volunteers


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

ford does not have a secuity key like dodge does I gues? keys cost up to $100.00 to replace and program.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Of course you know....if you left that Chevy parked there long enough, Fixedblade and I would steal it..... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
It's fixedblade's turn to drive...I stay in the back in case some big guy comes along....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

If you look closely I'm holding a beer not the stearing wheel. That O.k in wyoming just so long as you're not over the limit. :wink: J/k


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> If you look closely I'm holding a beer not the stearing wheel. That O.k in wyoming just so long as you're not over the limit. :wink: J/k


Hey, if you take it for a drive - no smoking......and hold on.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh no , .45 and Fixed are in another car together.!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Oh no , .45 and Fixed are in another car together.!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


We trashed the 'Stang' we we're driving...hic, hic...burp, hic-up...It's fixedblades turn to drive... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

And believe me It wont ever smell the same after we get out. A strang methane smell will forever come from the backseat. :lol:


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

I thought Fords Anti-theft device was the truck??? :shock: You can't get people to steal those big ugly gas eatn', falling apart, rattle cans! A theif wants a car/truck that is going to get them somewhere besides broke down on the side of the road. What an insult to chevy to hang their emblem on one of those tin pigs!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

greatwhitehunter said:


> I thought Fords Anti-theft device was the truck??? :shock: You can't get people to steal those big ugly gas eatn', falling apart, rattle cans! A theif wants a car/truck that is going to get them somewhere besides broke down on the side of the road. What an insult to chevy to hang their emblem on one of those tin pigs!


Yah, just doesn't make sense. Who want to steal a Ford truck, Geezus? But I had to do something and the bowtie has kept the thieves away. My insurance man, a Chevy guy, thought it was a good idea.

By the way, I own 2 Chevys and they have never been stolen.

LOL


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> ford does not have a secuity key like dodge does I gues? keys cost up to $100.00 to replace and program.


Yes, pretty standard among Dodge and Ford, I could really care less about GM, of course, who would want to steal one? They can't even give them away, my dad got a $4k check from GM to pay off his lease to buy a GM-pretty desperate, sales down 11%, thieves ought to look at the dealerships-dealer would likely love to have them stolen and collect insurance http://money.aol.com/news/articles/_a/ford-toyota-us-sales-flat-gm-down/n20071203161409990017. Sorry to add logic to the argument, unlike a GM fan I try to be objective.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fatbass said:


> You're pro-Ford bent is every bit as bad as a GM guy's! :roll:


Hello!!! It is NEVER bad to be *pro*-Ford! But, saying good and GM in the same sentence is an oxy-moron. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fatbass said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > fatbass said:
> ...


And bow ties aren't? The only thing more queer than a bow tie is an ascot, the choice of FatBass' everywhere.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This should settle it: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=2690


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

James Bond? He was/is Zim's mentor, what does that tell you about .007? There isn't a Brit alive that pees standing up, and you think Bond would 'man-handle' John? :?


----------

